# Garmin 305 cannot locate satellites?



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

My garmin forerunner 305 seems to have some issues locting the satellites when you turn it on. It just keeps trying and then asks teh question :are you inside a building?" i say no and then it goes again to ask "have you moved hundreds of KM's since you last used it?" - This one is infact a yes.

But still no go.

It has been in a box for a few months- so i've updated the software- done a hard reset ( i think - as i have no indication that it has reset)- and still have problems.

Any advice?

Thanks.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> My garmin forerunner 305 seems to have some issues locting the satellites when you turn it on.
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes. Try this.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

slocaus said:


> Yes. Try this.


Genius.


----------

